# Macbook Pro - close lid to sleep?



## mykelee (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a 15" Macbook Pro but when I shut the lid now it no longer goes to sleep. Is this normal or is there a problem?

I have checked the Preferences but cannot find anywhere that might swtich on this lid-close sleep option.

Many Thanks
Michael


----------



## fryke (Sep 25, 2006)

Must be a hardware problem, since there's no setting of any kind for this in software.


----------



## CharlieJ (Sep 25, 2006)

oh, man ask apple by phone (they rule)


----------



## Brandon.Bohling (Sep 30, 2006)

I just recently (within a week) started noticing this problem too! Very frustrating!


----------



## eric2006 (Sep 30, 2006)

Do you have any external devices connected to it? Otherwise, could be a sensor issue. Repair is free because it's under a year old.


----------



## Brandon.Bohling (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm not sure about Michael's experience, but mine has always been without any connected devices of any kind.


----------



## almatty (Oct 12, 2006)

I have recently begun experiencing the same problem. The problem seems to be temporarily fixed after a restart, but if the computer moves too much while it is on with the lid closed. Once it decides to wake up with the lid closed, the problem is consistent.

Any advice on how to solve this issue would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gokin (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all.  

Just spent an hour on the phone with an Apple Care guy.  Besides being sort of a twit, he suggested reseting the SMC.  Here's how:


1) If the computer is on, turn it off.
2) Disconnect the AC Adapter and remove the computer's battery.
3) Press and hold down the power button for 5 seconds and then release the button.
4) Reconnect the battery and AC Adapter.

We also reset the PRAM... the problem seems to be solved (for now).  We'll see if it happens again.

Hope it helps. 
-GSO


----------

